# Rocky Mountain Rahmen - woher?



## rupsk0 (9. August 2011)

Moinsen,

mich interessiert, ob Rocky Mountain die Rahmen selber baut, oder sie aus Übersee geliefert bekommt? Wäre ein Kaufkriterium für mich drüben in Kanada.

Danke


----------



## SchrottRox (9. August 2011)

Meinen Infos nach und was man hier so hört, leider nicht mehr 

Ob die Qualität darunter gelitten hat oder nicht, darüber könnte man streiten - ein Immageverlust ist es allemal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2011)

Rocky schweißt keine Rahmen mehr in Kanada. Die kommen mittlerweile auch alle aus Fernost


----------



## rupsk0 (9. August 2011)

Danke euch!

Wollte keinesfalls implizieren, dass ein Taiwanese nicht so gut schweißen könnte, wie ein Kanadier.


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2011)

Die Maschinen in Taiwan schweißen auf jeden Fall genauer als die frei bewegte Hand eines kanadischen Schweißers 
Aber wie SchrottRox ja sagt: Imageverlust

Du scheinst ja was zum kaufen "drüben" zu suchen:
Entweder du kuckst mal bei nsmb.com zB nach gebrauchten, älteren Baujahrs für nen guten Kurs oder nach anderen kanadischen Bikes. Chromag, Devinci, Knolly oder auch Norco...


----------



## rupsk0 (9. August 2011)

Devinci und Norco sind definitiv mit im Rennen. Muss auch nix kanadisches sein, aber gern was "handgemachtes", wo auch Arbeitsplätze von Menschen vor Ort dranhängen. Ich hab gar nix gegen Taiwanrahmen, die sind super. Aber man muss ja nicht alles rational erklären können, hab da halt Bock drauf  

nsmb guck ich mal rein, danke! Bei pinkbike schaute es nicht sooo pralle aus...


----------



## Cuberius (9. August 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Maschinen in Taiwan schweißen auf jeden Fall genauer als die frei bewegte Hand eines kanadischen Schweißers



Das sag mal den Schweißern von Rocky.


----------



## Fliegenfänger (10. August 2011)

schweißen die nicht mal mehr das blizzard in kanada???

du könntest auch exotisch werden für kanadische verhältnisse und ein cheetah importieren


----------

